# Multiple sites on apache and forwarding



## kr651129 (Dec 6, 2012)

Can someone point me to some good documentation on how I can set up more than one site on apache and have each domain point to the right location?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2012)

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/


----------



## tingo (Dec 8, 2012)

And if you can only forward to one (apache) server (perhaps because you only have one ip address), make that server a proxy for the others.


----------

